# lights dim with bass?



## fox23 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey guys, i just got a marantz 5006 which im impressed by so far. however, when im playing music off my ipod with the volume pretty high, the lights in the room dim with the base notes. my basement is all on one 15amp breaker. has anyone else had any issues like this? do i need to run an additional circuit to the receiver or do you think there could be an issue with my wiring in the house? thanks.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I would definitely get an electrician in to look at it. (Here in Australia the power and light circuits are separate.) 

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your running everything in your basement on one 15amp circuit you are probably pushing it fairly hard. I would get an electrician to run a dedicated circuit for your system.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

If your electrical panel is near your system its not difficult to pull new circuits. I just moved into an older home andm got lucky that the panel is just to the left of my screen. I pulled 4 new circuits: 1 for receiver, 1 for sources and display, 1 each for subs. Right now I have 1 sub at the back of the room on the existing wiring circuit, and it causes some impressive dimming when listening with the lights on. Need to get my rack set up so that I have room for the 2nd sub at the front with proper power.


----------



## Alex2507 (May 10, 2008)

fox23 said:


> do i need to run an additional circuit to the receiver or do you think there could be an issue with my wiring in the house? thanks.


You need to run an additional circuit to your rec'r _and _you have an issue with the wiring in your house. 

Get an electrician so that you don't burn to death in the middle of the night.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

That would be a power surge you are incountering and needs to be addressed as the previous posters have suggested.:T


----------

